# Replacing Injector O rings 89 Maxima



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I have an 89 Max that is leaking fuel - you can see it on the front rail and it looks like it is from the injector base. Aside from the leak, the engine runs strong so I assume the injectors are good ( original with 350K on them!)
I' like some advice on removing and reinserting the injectors from the rail. I am assuming the upper and lower o rings will solve the problem. How much force is required and what is the proper way to re-seat them.
Also any illustrations of vacuum hoses routing available - this looks like the biggest headache of the job - Thanks!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i replaced the rail on my 97 eclipse and its not very hard. you have covers on the injectors so it should be easy i had to line them up. you just have to make sure the spacers underneath the rail are lined up. ill try to get you a couple of pages that show you how to do it


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

make sure you lubricate the o'rings when you replace them otherwise they will tear and leak


----------

